# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Manchester United

## The_Capital



----------


## ismani



----------


## floreentin

Nuk dua te justifikoj humbjen e United, por Manchesteri e kerkoi vete eleminimin...... Ky Rafael si duket ne ato momente harroi qe e kishte nje karton te verdhe ( ishte dhe ne mes te fushes )........ Pastaj nderhyrja pas kartonit te Rafael kunder Valencias besoj se ishte per karton te kuq ( te pakten ne mediat italiane specialistet keshtu thane dhe une te njejten gje mendoj). Jam shume i sigurt se 11 me 11 Manchester nuk do e vinte ne dyshim kualifikimin, por keto gjera pranohen ne futboll. Keshtu eshte kur fut kalamaj pa eksperience ne ndeshje te rendesishme..

Ps: edhe vete Gjermanet me Robenin ne krye e pranuan qe Manchester e meritonte me teper kualifikimin

----------


## oliinter

ngushellime per eleminimin

----------


## Altin1

> Nuk mendoj se ekipi më i mirë e fitoi ndeshjen, mendoj se ne luajtëm më mirë sonte.


Ekipi me i mire le ta shikoj gjysem finalen nga televizori.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Ekipi me i mire fitoi ndeshjen dhe meritoi kualifikimin, megjithese ky lojtari te avatari i Altinit nuk luajti asnjeren nga sfidat. Altin1, hiqe kte se nuk eshte lojtar as per te reklama e as per Bayern Munchen ky qe mban ne avatar :P

Mbreme me ka pelqyer shume ndeshja, nje nga ndeshjet me te bukura te ketij sezoni, dhe pa frike mund te them me e bukur se Arsenal - Barcelona, sepse ne kte te fundit luante vetem Barcelona per 60 minuta ose vetem Arsenali 30 minutat e tjera. Ndersa Manchester - Bayern, luhej nga te dy ekipet pa pushim ne cdo fraksion te lojes, e sigurisht shijuam edhe spektaklin e dhuruar nga te dy ekipet si dhe golat mjaft te bukur, si nga njeri ashtu dhe nga tjetri ekip.

Ngushellimet e mia per tifozet e Manchesterit.

----------


## Mitrovicali2009

> *Ferguson: Bayern nuk e meritoi kualifikimin*
> 
> *Menaxheri i Manchester United, Sir Alex Ferguson, mendon se ekipi i tij ishte më i mirë se Bayern Munichu gjatë dy ndeshjeve çerekfinale të Ligës së Kampionëve.
> Ferguson ka mbetur i zhgënjyer pas eliminimit nga gara dhe pas kualifikimit të Bayernit.
> 
> “Nuk mendoj se ekipi më i mirë e fitoi ndeshjen, mendoj se ne luajtëm më mirë sonte. Nuk mendoj se diçka ka munguar në garën tonë dhe nuk mendoj se ne ishim të lodhur sonte”.
> 
> “Ata kishin një lojtar më shumë, ata e kishin topin. Ne u mbrojtëm mirë dhe ishte një gol i jashtëzakonshëm që i dha fund ndeshjes. Ishte një goditje mahnitëse nga Arjen Robben. Mendoj se ia kemi dalë mirë. Paraqitja jonë sonte ishte e shkëlqyeshme. Ishim pafat sonte, shumë, shumë të pafat”, ka thënë Fergon pas ndeshjes. /Telegrafi/*


ah ta iqft qeni nonen, se *** njeri je, ma i poshter se murinho.


BAYERN MUNICH to final!!!!!

----------


## USA NR1

> ah ta iqft qeni nonen, se *** njeri je, ma i poshter se murinho.
> 
> 
> BAYERN MUNICH to final!!!!!


Manchester City as pjese sen merr per ne lige te Shampionave se e dobet eshte Manchester City eshte e klases se dyte

----------


## USA NR1

*Vetem per Manchester Cityn*

----------


## Altin1

> Ekipi me i mire fitoi ndeshjen dhe meritoi kualifikimin, megjithese ky lojtari te avatari i Altinit nuk luajti asnjeren nga sfidat. Altin1, hiqe kte se nuk eshte lojtar as per te reklama e as per Bayern Munchen ky qe mban ne avatar :P


Ai ne fakt ka bluzen e kombtares ne ate foto, do e mbaj sa tja kaloj Ronaldos me gola ne kampionatin boteror :shkelje syri:

----------


## padrilla

ishte ndeshje qe nuk duhet ta harrojne ekipet kundershtare te bajernit, bajerni te rras petllat ne fund te ndeshjes.

----------


## The_Capital

*Legends of Manchester United*

----------


## The_Capital

*Ish lejtari më i fort i Manchester United 
Ruuuuuud Van Nistelrooy*

----------


## The_Capital

*Ooooole gunnar solskjaer
Me ni far kohe Bayernit ja bani driten terr.*

----------


## Mitrovicali2009

> Manchester City as pjese sen merr per ne lige te Shampionave se e dobet eshte Manchester City eshte e klases se dyte


krejt kloshar je, o losh o, por city ka fillu ta ndertoj ekipin qe vetem 2 vjet, tash e kemi 4tin vend dhe to te luajm ne CHAMPIONS LEAGUE  :ngerdheshje:  Muahaha

----------


## Mitrovicali2009

> *Vetem per Manchester Cityn*

----------


## Mitrovicali2009

ju vtem folni, e ne ju rrasim gollat  :ngerdheshje: 
te shohim me 17 prill  :shkelje syri:

----------


## dritek7

MAN UTD Piramida e rradhes...kan maru si Sudja ato...come on Chelsea!!!!!!!! come on City!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mitrovicali2009

> MAN UTD Piramida e rradhes...kan maru si Sudja ato...come on Chelsea!!!!!!!! *come on City!!!!!!!!*


 :ngerdheshje:   :shkelje syri: ..............

----------


## The_Capital

> MAN UTD Piramida e rradhes...kan maru si Sudja ato...come on Chelsea!!!!!!!! come on City!!!!!!!!


*E ti po mendon që për qdo vjet të bëhet camiponi Manchesteri duhet me leshu rend shoku, qe 3 vite rend pfffff.
Tash ka rendin CHelsea.*

----------

